# Need Help w/ a Bathroom, closet, and laundry layout in addition



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys!
Well you have helped me with some layout issues before. 
I met with a customer on constructing a 12x22' addition. In the end of the addition the customer wants to include a bathroom which includes a 5' one piece fiberglass shower, toilet (water closet) and a 36" vanity. The laundry can be constructed for a stack washer and dryer to accomodate a bigger closet because it wont be the only laundry in the house. If you guys could help we can take up approximately 8'x12' end of the additon. If you need a drawing I can supply one. I have been throwing around placements on paper and just cant come up with anyone that is pleasing. So if you could help i'd sure appreciate it a ton!! I have attached a drawing of what the addition will look like when completed minus a couple windows that may be in the addition. If when you do a layout if you could incorporate a window in the bathroom and possibly one in the closet. I appreciate it a ton in advance!!


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

To the right of the addition is where the bathroom, laundry,and closet would reside.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Define pleasing & the budget for materials.
Low budget - put the laundry & closet behind some bi fold doors 
Any size budget - Separate room for laundry & closet
SonoTube for a light source if you don't want windows or maybe some glass block windows for privacy & light source


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

You can figure on any budget. If the figures become to expensive I can adjust the materials used. So if you want to layout w/ 6 panel doors that is fine. Also I forgot to mention they would like a 36" door to the bathroom just in case someone ends up in a wheelchair or if they have to take care of family. Thanks for your help.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Heres a quick layout I threw together. Not sure if it is what you were thinking or not. I was trying to keep things away from the front so we could balance out the windows. Thanks for giving me something to do this afternoon!!!! I'm bored out of my mind with no work here!!!!


Sam


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

finehomes said:


> Heres a quick layout I threw together. Not sure if it is what you were thinking or not. I was trying to keep things away from the front so we could balance out the windows. Thanks for giving me something to do this afternoon!!!! I'm bored out of my mind with no work here!!!!
> 
> 
> Sam


 What software are you using. I like the PDF file that you were able to save it as.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Softplan V14


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

That I think will work out pretty good! I need to incorporate possibly a walk in closet as well. I like how you put the laundry in the bathroom instead of it being visible to the world. But that gives me a great plan to go from for sure.
I have been using google sketchup and I like it for the drawings but layouts can be kinda difficult and it looks like softplan works out great for layouts I will have to check that out! We have been slow these past couple weeks but the addition that you are looking at here they are wanting to start before the holidays. Not counting the 8k of work with restructuring inside the house they already want to do. So this is going to be a good project for us to start the year off with! The economy is especially tightening up around here as I have seen at least 10-20 companies go under in the recent months.


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys here is what I have come up with let me know what you think. I know it is cramped but its a tight space.


----------

